# Where do you buy bees?



## ShellCreekRanch (Oct 12, 2005)

My husband and I are interested in beekeeping. We live in Oklahoma and would like to get bees from this state because I hear it helps with allergies. Once we've learned how to do this, I'd like to sell excess honey. So my question is, where do we buy bees from OK?

Thank you!


----------



## Ed K (Oct 24, 2003)

I think the thing that helps with allergies is that whatever bees you get collect local pollen so when you eat their honey you're getting a little dose of pollen to help with your immunity. If you can get local bees so much the better because they'll be adapted to your climate but you can get them from anywhere and they will have the same effect on allergies once they start harvesting local pollen.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

What Ed K said.

Also, you might try looking for "apiary" under the yellow pages, or do a google search for a local bee club and find out where they are getting theirs.


----------



## lewbest (Sep 25, 2005)

Local be club by far the best bet if you have one; if not you most likely have a state association. I can tell you of 3 in TX; there are 2 different weavers in Navasota and Walker in Rogers, TX. I got bees from Walker last spring as they're close enough to not have to ship

Lew


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Dandant in Paris Texas has nucs in April..


----------



## lewbest (Sep 25, 2005)

James do you know their price for nucs? how many frames? BTW Dadant has announced small cell wired foundation 

Lew in Waco


----------

